# We're Home at Last! Here He Is!



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I had a terrible time with photobucket 

Tabitha has growled a lot, and she jumps and scratches at him.
Jerry is being better behaved. Gosh, he is such a tiny little guy!


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

aww hes so small and cute!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh he is just so tiny and precious! So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwww!!!! He's so sweet & lookie at his wonky ears! hehe Matilda used to have ears that turned backwards for a bit. Too cute! How are Tabitha & Jerry liking him so far?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MChis said:


> ....How are Tabitha & Jerry liking him so far?


they really are so much bigger and more rambunctious than he is... I let them
sniff each other, but no playtime together for a bit until the bigger kids can be
trusted...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so happy for you Therese. Congrats on your new baby...he is absolutely 
precious.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

congrats.......... he is sooooo cute........


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> they really are so much bigger and more rambunctious than he is... I let them
> sniff each other, but no playtime together for a bit until the bigger kids can be
> trusted...


That's understandable. I bet it won't take them long though. My crew are pretty nosey & noisey when meaning newbies but within a couple hours to a couple days they always chill a bit. Some adjust easier than others. The boys are always the easiest to be excepted from what I've experienced though so hopefully it won't take long & your crew will all be playing gently & snuggling with him in no time.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*What a Sweetie!!*

He`s just adorable!!
Wont be long and they will all be buddys.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

He's adorable! I love his ears!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg he's even cuter in your pics. Just absolutely darling, I hope he made your day a bit better. Seems like he's been ages in the making lol!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

What a sweet, sweet boy! You two look so happy together and yes, he's a tiny lil' thing!

Awww...congratulations!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

He is adorable Therese, I'm sure they will all three settle into a nice routine.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww he is so adorable! Congrats!!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww Therese..He is awesome! So tiny and so gorgeous.. I love his ears! There is nothing like a baby to totally take over a household..lol I completely agree with Heather that little boys are accepted much quicker by the pack and Jerry will adjusted quicker than Tabby. The boys are always more laid back in my personal experience. I hope your trip was pleasant, he looks quite content in your arms..lol Keep those pics and updates coming.. I love it! Blessings, Deb


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh.... He is precious!!! I'm sure it won't be long before the big kids will invite him with open paws hee heee!!!

Lori


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

He is ADORABLE!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Therese I know you have had a very emotional day. GO hug that precious little baby and try to feel better. Just love him!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is absolutely, positively adorable!!! I just love him! Congrats Therese!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh Therese! He is JUST DARLING!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU! I know, I'm shouting but I can't help it. ha ha.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He is just adorable  
That last pic is so cute, it's like jerry and tabitha are saying "there's the new guy" haha 
Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww...what a precious little guy! He's adorable!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yay!! He is so adorable and wee! lol
You look so happy in that first pic!
Am sure his big sis and bro will love him in no time. 
Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hes a dote therese, what a fantastic end to the day!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Look what happens I go to bed and you get your puppy!! So happy for you I hope it cheered you up?? Are we sticking to Ben or something else?yours will be fine in a couple of days!! 

He looks tiny but sc always do!! Do u know his weight yet??

Xxxxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

What a total darling, he has crazy ears, I love them! Can wait for more pics, you know how much I love light coloured smoothcoats and his wee brindle patches are so cute.

Is his name defo Ben, or have you changed it?

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute congrats


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG he's is gorgeous!!! 
And soo small!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He is gorgeous - it will be fun for you today watching how they all interact


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my what a baby,so glad he's home and thanks for pics


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is gorgeous , lucky you


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

What a little cutie pie! You look so pleased to finally actually have him home


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

He`s a doll!!
Makes me tempted to go chi shopping!!!


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

He's lovely like the pic of the others looking at him


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

How wonderful! He is a doll.  You know the saying "_good things come to those who wait_?" Well it looks like you got a VERY GOOD THING!


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

I love his ears he's well cute xx


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

What a cutie, bet you're having a grreat weekend with him.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

awwww isnt he gorgeous,


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

He's such a cute, gorgeous little baby!:binky:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats such a cutie


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww he is really gorgeous, glad he is home


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww he is great! and My stella and he really look a like you are right


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww so tiny!!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh my, he is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is too darn cute!


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww he's so tiny. Love his markings.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awwww hes so tiny and really cute i love him


----------

